
We Are Entitled to Expect Privacy in Our Smart Meter Data - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/illinois-court-just-didnt-get-it-we-are-entitled-expect-privacy-our-smart
======
devicenull
It's not very private when it's broadcasted for everyone to see...

[https://github.com/bemasher/rtlamr](https://github.com/bemasher/rtlamr)

I have that reading both my gas and power meters, and I can easily see another
60 or so nearby meters. And that's with the terrible antenna that comes with
the RTL-SDR stick.

------
acranox
I recently logged into the web ui for my smart water meter. There is data
going back two years. I've lived here for six weeks. It's weird to get the
previous owners water usage history.

------
pasbesoin
People who can afford to are going to start buying/using battery packs, water
tanks, fuel tanks, just to keep their personal data off-line.

